# Xmas Competition



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

Hi there! I won one of the prizes in the 12 Days of Xmas competition* - how do I claim my prize?

Sorry if I'm being a dummy

Cheers

* http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=52173


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Whizzer sent out PM's to all the winners, well he did to me anyway!
Drop him a PM


----------



## dave_h (May 1, 2007)

I did have a PM from Whizzer asking me to send my address to Johnnyopolis & I did but was unsure if I was waiting for vouchers or if they were 'virtual' if you get my meaning


----------

